# Does artifact scanning test ALL memory?



## Darkfalz (Mar 25, 2006)

Or just one part of the memory?

I've always figured that maybe one ram chip on your card may be the weakest link, so testing only some of the video ram is pointless as it would never find it. It would only be good for testing core. I also figure that people who write these tools aren't idiots and would realise that, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 26, 2006)

the data is spread pretty evenly around all your memory chips .. do not think of it as
A B C D
but
A1 B1 C1 D1 A2 B2 C2 D2 A3 B3 C4 D4


----------



## Darkfalz (Mar 26, 2006)

What data? The sponge texture?


----------



## POGE (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## Darkfalz (Mar 27, 2006)

Any idea why sometimes I get no artifacts, then say the screen saver kicks in (I forgot to disable it), then suddenly it gives tons of artifacts?


----------



## POGE (Mar 27, 2006)

Darkfalz said:
			
		

> Any idea why sometimes I get no artifacts, then say the screen saver kicks in (I forgot to disable it), then suddenly it gives tons of artifacts?



That I do not know.  Any other wierd things like that?


----------



## Darkfalz (Mar 27, 2006)

Nope. By the way, wouldn't it be better to run full screen? Doesn't windowed 3D mode run with 2D speeds?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 27, 2006)

Darkfalz said:
			
		

> Any idea why sometimes I get no artifacts, then say the screen saver kicks in (I forgot to disable it), then suddenly it gives tons of artifacts?



my screen saver shoots the temp of my card up nasty.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 27, 2006)

Darkfalz said:
			
		

> Nope. By the way, wouldn't it be better to run full screen? Doesn't windowed 3D mode run with 2D speeds?



no because its still a 3d image so it will render that window it doesnt matter if its full screen or not.


----------



## Darkfalz (Mar 27, 2006)

Okay. Well ran half an hour with no artifacts, GPU maxed out at 83 degrees. So I think my current memory clock is okay (900 to 1000). Don't really need any more speed from my card, CPU is bottleneck is most games.


----------

